# Bhyve VGA Passthrough



## zader (Jul 23, 2018)

According to https://wiki.freebsd.org/bhyve/pci_passthru
7. bhyve does not support VGA passthrough devices at this time 

Is this still the case? or should i be hacking my nvidia card to work under my w10 vm?

if not.. is there a timeline for implementation? 

Thanks


----------

